# Wich is better with Photoshop : Macbook or Mac Mini ??



## MPESGT01 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi. I was looking to find wich mac I would buy next... (now I got a wide screen and keyboard on a PowerBook G4 1.5ghz)

My choice is down to two : MacBook 13" white, and the MacMini.

To finalise my choice, I need to find wich one is the best with power/graphics (aka Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator... I'm not a gamer.)

Do you know ? Or do you a a link ?
thanks.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

They are equal.

Although, the newest macbook white got a new cpu now... core2duo 2.13ghz, so it is slightly faster than the cheapest mini


----------



## MPESGT01 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks
so power is equal or better with the new macbook white 13"...
and what about the graphics... wich one is on top ?


----------



## hdh607 (Sep 8, 2008)

I would think they would be pretty equal too. Assuming all else being equal that could effect performance:

1. Processor (as MPESGT01 mentioned)
2. RAM
3. HD RPM and space available.
4. Type of display you'd be using with the Mac Mini vs. the MacBook display.

I would think the biggest difference between the Mac Mini and the MacBook is the desktop vs. laptop thing. Which has nothing to do directly with photoshop, unless you consider your usage and workflow.


----------



## MPESGT01 (Jul 13, 2005)

that brings me to another question :
What is the big difference between those RAM...
DDR2
DDR3
And graphic card with ddr2 128mb
graphic card with ddr3 128mb


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Power with either should be more than adequate.

I would tend to go with the mini. That way you can select a graphics quality monitor of a decent size. I think you will find the display on the Macbook lacking in size and perhaps quality. Apple has been making some display improvements but I don't know if they have filtered down to the whites.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

IMHO go for the Mini. Here is why:

Macbook paying for maxed RAM $1269 gets you:

2.13 GHz processor
4GB of 800MHz DDR2 RAM
160GB 5400-rpm Serial ATA
2 USB ports
FireWire 400

Mac Mini with upgraded processor and maxed RAM $1249 gets you:

*2.26* GHz processor
4GB of 800MHz *DDR3* RAM
*320GB* 5400-rpm Serial ATA
*5 USB *ports
FireWire *800* (of course backward compatible with 400)

(same graphics on both)

So for $20 *less* you get more computer. And there is a really significant potential performance boost with the Mini that simply isn't available with the Macbook. Buy a Ministack V3 and use it as your boot disk via Firewire 800... can you say Zoom Zoom. You can't do this with the Macbook as it has no Firewire 800.

The only advantage that I can see for the Macbook is portability, beyond that it is the Mini all the way, especially seeing as you already have a monitor.

Not to mention a Mini is just plain cool, a thing of beauty, the poly-white Macbook, not so much IMO.


----------



## hdh607 (Sep 8, 2008)

MacBook unibody got a screen upgrade, not sure about the white polycarbonate MacBook. There is an ehMac thread too about this. 

If display is important, I agree with eMacMan, go with the Mini for sure. If you have the $$ to pay for a "graphics quality monitor" like the Apple cinema display or other displays from compeditors like LaCie, the size and quality would make a huge difference compared to a MacBook. With my work, due to logistics, I went from editing photos and video on a 23" Apple cinema display on a Mac Pro to a MBP 15" to a MacBook 13". My the end, it seemed like I was working through a keyhole. 

As far as RAM goes I believe DDR3 is simply faster (and more expensive) than DDR2, both on its own and with your graphics card.


----------



## MPESGT01 (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks for those answers... I appreciate !

I admit that for 20$ difference the mac mini is stronger... but at this price i'm less sure of the mac mini choice, lol. I was looking at it for the cheap price tag at first... about 700$, then I saw the new upgraded white macbook 13" for about 1100$ an this one includes a screen + portability if ever needed.

Right now my setup is : _Apple Powerbook G4 1.5ghz 2gigRAM 15", plugged with a good 22" wide Dell screen, with Apple keyboard and Logitech mouse (plus speakers and 500gig WD external hard drive)._ 
So I work with a closen laptop... but I leave with it sometimes when really needed, wich could be an advantage. So that's why either macbook 13" or mac mini could be both a good option. One is more pricy but gives me a option more (screen + portablity - if I ever need it).
When my new mac will be bought, I will keep my present powerbook too as 2nd computer around the house.


----------



## MPESGT01 (Jul 13, 2005)

...and presently, one lacking thing with my powerbook is online videos...
I have a good hi-spped connection (about 6-7 mb). But when i look at videos, they almost always jump. I don't find this same problem one other computers.. could that be my graphic card not powerfull enough ? And they are not even hd video, those i can't see them as they aaaalways stop-jump.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MPESGT01 said:


> thanks for those answers... I appreciate !
> 
> I admit that for 20$ difference the mac mini is stronger... but at this price i'm less sure of the mac mini choice, lol. I was looking at it for the cheap price tag at first... about 700$, then I saw the new upgraded white macbook 13" for about 1100$ an this one includes a screen + portability if ever needed.
> 
> ...


Yes but if you have a Powerbook you already have portability. Don't underestimate the speed boost of using a MiniStack as your boot drive, the performance increase is significant, see MacDoc's thread on testing the new Mini.

Anyway your choice and your money.


----------



## boukman2 (Apr 6, 2009)

*cheap ram*

the advantage of the macbook is you can buy 3rd party ram and install it yourself. as i understand it, the mini is not friendly that way. likewise, you can put a bigger, faster hard drive in very easily...


----------



## MPESGT01 (Jul 13, 2005)

what you mean exacly about the Ministack ? Seams like an external Hard drive, isn't ?
You are suggesting that if I buy a mac mini or a macbook 13" I install the OSX outisde my machine ?


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i'd say macbook.

Don't buy the upgrades thru apple (too expensive). Buy an after market 320gb 7200rpm hd for a slight performance boost.

You can always buy the adapter to hook up your current display to it for dual display (always a bonus with photoshop). Plus you can always unplug it and you'll be portable.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

i-rui said:


> i'd say macbook.
> 
> Don't buy the upgrades thru apple (too expensive). Buy an after market 320gb 7200rpm hd for a slight performance boost.
> 
> You can always buy the adapter to hook up your current display to it for dual display (always a bonus with photoshop). Plus you can always unplug it and you'll be portable.


I agree - MacBook for portability - since you already have a screen. You can sell your PBG4 for a bit more cash savings as well if you like.

Also, (as mentioned) self-upgrades on the MB are a lot easier (upgrade the RAM and HDD yourself for $$ savings). The Cheap Mini - with 1GB of RAM only accesses 128VRAM - you need to upgrade to 2GB to get the full 256MB VRAM. The MacBook comes with 2GB so you're set. 

Macbook also gives you dual displays to work with (always a treat) - the mini will do dual displays, but you'd need to buy another display (MB has one built in  )

Also, the Mini has ONLY FW800 - and if your 500GB drive is FW400, you'd need to factor in a dongle to convert them. MB has FW400.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

SCreature is technically correct in his answer, but if you go with the mini you'll need to buy a good-quality screen (since you're using Photoshop). This completely evaporates the savings and makes the mini significantly more expensive (since you ALSO have to get the external ministack he's suggesting to get maximum benefit).

On balance, I'd say the newly-upgraded MacBook is the better idea if your budget is tight (and I second the suggestions to max out RAM and buy both RAM and larger HD from third-party markets, as it's very easy for you to upgrade these yourself). If you can afford it, of course, screature's setup IS a superior option, but RAM upgrades are much more difficult to do on that machine.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MPESGT01 said:


> what you mean exacly about the Ministack ? Seams like an external Hard drive, isn't ?
> You are suggesting that if I buy a mac mini or a macbook 13" I install the OSX outisde my machine ?


No you can't do this on a Macbook, at least not via Firewire 800 (as the Macbook doesn't have it), just with the Mini and yes your boot disk is on an external drive, it actually makes the Mini faster (and would also a Macbook, but you can't do it). The whole point being is that via the Ministack you can put in a 7200 rpm drive (even 10K) very easily and have the speed of the Firewire 800 bus. The bottle neck for speed with both the Mini and the Macbook is the hard drive.

If portability is more important to you than performance just go with the Macbook.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

chas_m said:


> SCreature is technically correct in his answer, but if you go with the mini you'll need to buy a good-quality screen (since you're using Photoshop). This completely evaporates the savings and makes the mini significantly more expensive (since you ALSO have to get the external ministack he's suggesting to get maximum benefit).
> 
> On balance, I'd say the newly-upgraded MacBook is the better idea if your budget is tight (and I second the suggestions to max out RAM and buy both RAM and larger HD from third-party markets, as it's very easy for you to upgrade these yourself). If you can afford it, of course, screature's setup IS a superior option, but RAM upgrades are much more difficult to do on that machine.


chas_m he already has a 22" wide screen monitor. But I have to agree if he wants to keep things simple just go with the Macbook. I'm always about bang for the buck so if it were me I would go for the Mini, but hey that's just me.

I'm also not afraid of rolling up my sleeves (voiding my warranty ) and getting inside my Mini(s) (done with both my G4 and MacIntel Mini) for upgrading RAM swapping out hard drives etc. There are some great video's out there to guide you through it. But it isn't for the faint of heart, not because it is all that hard, but if you doubt your ability to take on something you have never done before you are much more likely to muck it up.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

*Question on mini as well?*

Hello All:

I'm not a tekkie, so pardon my "dumbness" here. But why would anyone want a mac mini?

Surely the base whitebook has more value per dollar. Wouldn't the iMac have more value than a mini and monitor combined.

The trouble that I see is that Apple's heavy iron is sooooooooooo expensive, if you don't want a laptop or an all in one [ but a mini might as well be one ] what is left, surely not a mini.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Minis are great machines especially the new ones, very versatile and very small, fit inside a stereo cabinet for example for HT set ups as many of them are used for. iMacs, you have no choice of monitor, Minis, you do. iMac the monitor dies, your computer is dead, not with a Mini. I could go on, but if you really want to know why a Mini you have to own one.

I was like you and I didn't see the point of a Mini until I wanted a HT hub. After doing my homework I came to the conclusion that the Mini was the perfect solution. They are great for many other applications as well, they are even used as web servers by many company's as dedicated servers.  Mini's are great.


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

*Thanks for the info,*

Screature, thanks for the input. I will have to play with one to see. To be honest I never understood why anyone would want one, but I will have to reconsider now. Thanks


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

screature said:


> chas_m he already has a 22" wide screen monitor.


Sorry, I didn't see that earlier screature. My bad.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Sorry, I didn't see that earlier screature. My bad.


No worries.


----------



## MPESGT01 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey guys.
Thansk you so much for all those information - helping me on my purchase 

I finally made my choice... when I started this thread, only the MacBook (white) was new/upgraded... then the other macs were too so I had to rethink a lot, lol.

I finally choosen the new *MacBook Pro 13"* and here is why :
- it's aluminum unibody
- better performance cpu with 2.26ghz
- inserted 4 gig RAM ddr3 at 1066 mhz
- inserted 250 gig harddrive
- more plugin port and firewire
- better battery
- got a screen to it (to use as a laptop anywhere when needed)
- they keyboard is illuminated
- added the mini diplay port adaptor to the order for my external widescreen

So... 
the MacBook White was a bit less expensive, but has a bit less power, less ram - less ddr and less mgz, less harddrive. The macmini were close to the white in price when inserted good power/ram to it. The macmini is also not recommended for internal upgrades...

The Apple crew were quick on one thing : they put a minimum of 2g RAM, but with 2x1gig so if you upgraded later you throw away one bar... ahhhhh!! (their is only 2 ram slots so...) So for 110$ more I switch from 2x1 to 2x2 = 4 gb RAM. And I switched the 160 gig HD to 250 for 55$ more. I think those upgrade were inevitable for these price. And it is already all done when it arrives by mail here 

I also took note about reselling... way better resell for a MacBook Pro then a mac mini of course.


----------



## MPESGT01 (Jul 13, 2005)

and to Rps...
- If I had nothing mac already, I would probably go for a iMac i guess. I tough of them. Good machine for a fair price. Clean on desk, all in one. But wouldn't consider keeping in for 5 years tough...
- I like having laptops has they have 2 utilities and resell well.
- But the mac mini is to consider since they are the cheapest option, small, and you choose your own widescreen 200-300$) and a good laser mouse (50$) and a mac keyboard (50$). Or to use as a home theatre too (some magazines say its the best machine for this).


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Kind of late but...

Photoshop is a funny duck in some ways, CPU speed is certainly an important aspect but the amount of memory and hard drive space are also important since Photoshop is a memory hog and when it runs out it goes to the hard drive for virtual which can bog things down.

Then factor in that PS uses scratch disk(s) and suddenly things start to really slow down. For example I keep a 100GB partition for a scratch disk on my workstation.

But that depends a lot on the size of the images you will work with and how many you keep open at the same time.

Good that you have a bigger monitor to work on as well since that is another thing that can be very handy....

Kevin


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Niteshooter said:


> Then factor in that PS uses scratch disk(s) and suddenly things start to really slow down. For example I keep a 100GB partition for a scratch disk on my workstation.


We've got a dedicated Raptor as a scratch drive, although with 8 GB of RAM it seldom gets used. 

What about hooking up an external drive via FW as a scratch drive? Wonder what the performance would be like?


----------



## MPESGT01 (Jul 13, 2005)

btw, here is a recent review on that laptop, with performance graphics too :
Apple MacBook Pro Summer 2009 (Core 2 Duo 2.26GHz, 2GB RAM, 160GB HDD, NVIDIA GeForce 9400M, 13-inch) Laptop reviews - CNET Reviews


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

eMacMan said:


> I would tend to go with the mini. That way you can select a graphics quality monitor...


Yeah, to work with PS, I'd also keep the display a separate issue.


----------

